# Hello from east tennessee



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey everybody, just found this site, was over on the other site beemaster.

From Knoxville, TN been keeping bee on and off for about 30 plus years, since I was eight or so.

G3


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

Welcome to bee source what part of east Tenn.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

knoxville, over on the west side , the knox and loudon county line runs through our farm.

G3


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

welcome to the site.you may meet some neighbors on here.i grew up in the rocky hill, cedar bluff area.mom and sister are still in your area.


----------



## pilothawk (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site. I'm in Oak Ridge, and I just started this year, but I've been bitten by the bug bad! I've been relying heavily on an experienced beek from Oliver Springs.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

hey guys,

Justin you sure did move a long way away from home.

pilothawk glad to hear you got the bug. I see you are in anderson county, would you be interested in a cut out over in kingston?
it is in a second story eave of a house, owner to furnish scaffolding, just a thought.

G3


----------



## pilothawk (Apr 16, 2009)

I might be interested. Do you have any more information about it?

Please contact me offline at
pilothawk (at) comcast (dot) net

Chris


----------



## frysl (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey pilothawk, are you a 'hawk pilot?
I am, at least for the time being, will leave active duty at the end of the year.
You live in an area that I (we) are thinking of relocating to.

I'm new to the bee's myself, I've got two hives for about two months now.
Steve


----------



## pilothawk (Apr 16, 2009)

I wasn't actually a pilot in a blackhawk. I was a crewchief. However, I needed a screen name for my first message board which dealt with Honda Pilots. The 4-wheeled ATV variety made in 1989 and 1990 (very similar to, but better than the old honda odysseys).

I crewed in Panama, and was in a crash in Saudi Arabia during Desert Shield. Currently I am a Registered Nurse in an intensive care unit (this is a direct result of having spent a month in the hospital after the crash). I'm no longer riding the pilots, but still have a dirt bike I ride from time to time. Oh I am also attempting my luck with bees this year.

East Tennessee is a beautiful place. Come by for a visit and I'll show you my "crash book" and tell you what I can about the area. I grew up here and migrated back after my time in the army.


----------

